# Leopard gecko: are neosporin and aloe vera safe?



## l9i7y5r (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi I'm looking for your guys' opinions on if neosporin (for disinfecting) and then aloe vera (for healing) can be put on my adult female leopard gecko's head, back, and tail.

She has suffered extensively from the biting of my male leo who felt the need to "have fun" with my female almost everyday for 1 1/2 months (they are seperated now and will remain that way until she fully heals. from now on I will only be putting them together for a couple of days at a time, max)

Her wounds include: bruising all down her sides and head, broken skin everywhere on her**, some swelling where the bruises are most concentrated, and some of the little bumps on her skin being torn off. Some of the parts where her skin has been biten off is big as 8mm.... :cussing: 

I just want my baby to get better and not be in pain but have no idea how to go about doing that. If you have any ideas of what I can do for her please, please, please let me know.

Thanks in advance, :notworthy:
Danielle

**No it's not shed skin, she's shed several times these last two months and her skin continues to remain like this. I had her for almost 2 years before I put the male in with her, so I know that this is not normal for her.


----------



## l9i7y5r (Feb 14, 2011)

btw I'm from the US, let me know if you don't know what neosporin is, as I don't know if that is sold in the UK...: victory:


----------

